# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Equipment and Water Quality >  Semi aquatic plant care?

## kookyxogirl

Hello,
I purchased 2 plants from pets mart, one is a peacock fern, the other a sword , I thought they were aquatic but when I got home noticed the package states they are semi aquatic. So Im wondering if they will survive in my aquarium? I put the fern in my HOB filter and it started to wilt so I put it in the aquarium and it looks much better.. but will it eventually die? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

semi aquatic plants are meanly for tanks that are only half full with water so that these can be placed on the top rocks just out of the water.Semi-Aquatic-Paludarium-Vivarium.jpg

----------

